# Solgen see



## Illexfreak (1. November 2006)

Auf der Suche nach einem Reiseziel für nachstes Jahr bin ich auf den 22 Quadratkilometer grossen See Solgen gestossen.
Der lieget in Smaland und soll einen guten Zanderbestand haben. War jemand schon dort oder kennt ihn?


----------



## abborre (1. November 2006)

*AW: Solgen See*

Kollege, du machst ja nen recht sympathischen Eindruck mit deinem Geschreibe, aber willst du wirklich jeden See von Smaland bis Värmland hier abfragen???

Eines ist in Schweden so sicher wie zu Hause:
anspringen tun dich die Fische dort nicht, aber sie unterscheiden sich auch nicht von denen in der Heimat!!!!

Ein markanter Unterschied ist die "Farbe" des Wassers; in Smaland sind viele Seen kackbraun bis whiskybraun!

Die temperaturabhängigen Laichzeiten der Räuber können sich gegenüber denen in der Heimat veschieben; ergo sind die Räuber je nach Landesteil etwas später aktiv, je weiter du nach Norden vordringst (muß aber nicht sein).

Im kackbraunen Wasser können andere Köderfarben (aggressive) laufen als in klaren Gewässern; einige Seen in Smaland, Väster- u. Östergötland sind Flachseen mit Tiefen von um die 3 - 8 m (siehe den geliebten Asnen, Helgasjön, Vidöstern). Trotzdem fangen diese Seen hervorragend! Andere sind riesengroße Klarwasserseen (Asunden bei Ulricehamn); da suchst du dir an manchen nen Wolf nach den Zandern, obwohl das Ding fast überläuft mit den Dingern.

Je größer der See, umso länger brauchst du als "Normalangler", um mit den Gegenbenheiten  zurecht zu kommen!!! 
Wenn du ein erfahrener Seenangler bist, der auch in der Heimat erfolgreich mit Boot und Motor an großen Seen (Möhnesee, Müritz usw.) ist, wird es kein Problem für dich sein, einem See wie dem Solgen innerhalb von ein/zwei Tagen seine Geheimnisse (Berge, Scharkanten, usw.) zu entlocken.

Ich verfahre ganz einfach: Boot rein, Motor hinter, Echo an u. GPS an; wenn vorhanden Seekarte mitnehmen und suchen, suchen, suchen! Hier und da ein Probewurf oder ne Schlepprunde und hoffen das was kommt. Bei Bergen oder sonstigen markanten Untiefen nen Point aufs GPS gesetzt und später intensiv abgesucht. Wenn nichts geht, weiter zum nächsten Platz. Einheimishe sind auch immer gute Anhaltspunkte, wobei ich da auch oft schon mit Gurken gehandelt hatte; die wußten weniger von ihrem Haussee als ich.


Sonst gilt auch in Schweden die gute alte Regel:
Nach dem Laichen flach, flacher am flachsten -- schleppen, werfen, präsentieren u. probieren und das ganze den lieben langen Tag lang. Nur der Köder im Wasser hat Chance, jemanden zu beissen.

Viel Glück    Abborre


----------



## Illexfreak (2. November 2006)

*AW: Solgen see*

Danke erstmal Aborre. Nun um zu Deinem ersten Satz stellung zu nehmen;wenn du selber mal ab und zu in Schweden ein Haus buchst weisst du sicher wie schwierig es ist ein gutes zu bekommen. ZU der Sache mit dem Mjörnsee das Ding war EIGENTLICH schon gebucht in der tasche bis der Reiseanbieter anruft und sagt  er hätte sich verguckt zu der Zeit ist das Haus doch nicht frei. Naja egal der Solgen ist fest gebucht(hoffe ich)
und da gehe ich jetzt hin. Richtig grosse Seen hab ich nur einmal beangelt(eine Woche Bolmen)aber nur mit mässigem Erfolg. In süddeutschland gibt es leider nicht so vile geeignete Seen. Echolot un Gps sind vorhanden. Ich hab nur noch eine Frage an Dich die man nicht rauslesen konnte : Warst du selber schon mal am Solgen?


----------



## abborre (2. November 2006)

*AW: Solgen see*

Nein, kenne den Solgen nicht.
Es tut in der Gegend nicht Not, sich mit so einer großen Pfütze auseinander zu setzen in einer kurzen Woche.
Es gibt so viele schnuckelige kleinere Seen dort, die vom Kleinboot aus immer für ne ordentliche Portion Spass u. lecker Filets gut sind.
Braun ist er und etwa 4 m im Schnitt tief (tiefste Stellen glaub ich bis 15 m oder so), wenn ich meine Informationen richtig im Kleinhirn hervorgekramt habe.

Für welche Zeit hast du denn nun gebucht und wo liegt das Haus? Genau am See oder in der Nähe, mit Boot oder ohne??

Gruß  Abborre


----------



## Shadrap (2. November 2006)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo Illexfreak,

mit persönlichen Erfahrungen kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber ich fahre fast jedes Jahr nach Schweden und bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Zielen. Infos über den Solgen incl. Tiefenkarte habe ich hier gefunden:

http://www.eksjo.se/kultur_fritid/friluftsliv/fiskeguiden/sjoear/solgenhttp://www.eksjo.se/Fiske/Sjoar/Solgen.htm

Falls Du schon selbst drauf gestoßen bist, kann vielleicht jemand anders was damit anfangen.


----------



## Illexfreak (3. November 2006)

*AW: Solgen see*

@aborre
Es dauert noch ne ganze Weile 28.07-04.08.07
Direkt am see 2 Boote.
Wenn der See nichtso tief ist freut mich das flache Seen sind mir doch lieber asl 40m Dinger
@shadrap
danke für den link


----------



## mary_lynch (30. November 2006)

*AW: Solgen see*

Ich war schon ca. 10x am Solgen. Der See ist super zum Zander angeln. Zu der Zeit wo du dort bist muss man die tiefen Stellen/Strecken befischen. Je nach Wetterlage kannst du Wobbler in verschiedenen Tiefen schleppen. Bei schlechtem kalten Wetter tiefer und bei Sonne und wenig Wind flacher. Tagsüber auch tiefer (4-9meter) abends bei Sonnenuntergang flacher (0.5-2meter). Auf diese Weise lassen sich viele kleine Zander zwischen 45 und 55 cm fangen. Die großen - und davon gibt es sehr viele - gehen nur ganz selten an die Wobbler. Das läuft fasst nur mit Köderfisch abends und nachts. Köderfische sind übrigens nur schwer zu fangen am Solgen, kein Witz.

Der Flachwasserteil (Südseite des Sees) wird im Sommer keine Zander bringen. Es gibt am Solgen einen Angelverein, die auch die entsprechenden Wobbler haben und Karten für die guten Gebiete verkaufen. Ich vermute dass dein Haus im Süden liegt. Der Bauer hat ein eigenes Fischgebiet und kann dir Netze für die Köderfische geben - nur Zander wirst du dort nicht bekommen. Ist aber kein Problem, weil die Fahrt in tiefere Gebiete ca. 10 minuten dauert.


----------



## Illexfreak (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Solgen see*

@mary lynch 
wo hattest du dein haus? ich hab uber kienitz und nölte gebucht.


----------



## hecht 0777 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Solgen see*

Ich fahr in 4 Tagen nach Schweden an den See Solgen , kann mir noch jemand ein paar informatoionen über den See geben


----------



## Veltins (5. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

#hhallo schwedenangler,die infos über den solgensee sind schon super brauchbar,fahre mit meiner frau in der letzten maiwoche für 3wochen zum solgen,die freude ist schon super gross,habe eine tiefenkarte,boot mit motor ist bestellt,das einziege was noch fehlt ist e i n e  "wasserfrage"?ist der solgen ein klarwassersee oder ein brauner moorsee ?wäre toll wenn mir einer diese frage beantworten kann,dann brauchen wir nicht für beide wassersorten "blech und wobbler" mitschleppen. frohe ostern noch euer neuer kollege veltins ausdem sauerland


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo Veltins,

leider kann ich Dir Deine Frage nicht beantworten, da ich Ende Mai (!!!) auch das erste Mal an den Solgen fahre. Vielleicht können wir da ja mal was gutes aus Deiner Heimat zusammen trinken?!? :q Meine Frage an Dich ist jetzt allerdings, a) hast Du auf Deine Frage schon irgendwie weitere Infos bekommen können und b) woher hast Du die Tiefenkarte? Der Link aus dem Anglerboard funktioniert scheinbar nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße aus dem Oberbergischen!


----------



## Veltins (8. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

#hhallo muhkuh,superauch deine idee mit der bierprobe das klappt bestimmt,die tiefenkarte gibt es unter www.eksjo.se Fiske`/Sjoar/Solgen.htm musst du etwas probieren essind 2 seiten,die ost und die westseite vom see,hat mein sohn gemacht ,ich bin noch nicht so fit im cumputern,wasw ist eigentlich ein link,lach nicht ist nur 'ne frage.bis bald der sauerländer


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo Veltins,

ein Link....?!? |kopfkrat hihihihi! Das nennt man die Verbindung die man anklicken muss um auf eine bestimmte Seite im Internet (keine internationales Fischernetz sonder die Sachen am Computer!!! )  zu kommen. www.eksjo.se ist zum Beispiel ein Link. Kannst Du mir sagen was ein Zander ist???  Bin begeisterter Schwedenangler, aber habe diesen ominösen Fisch leider noch nie gefangen! :c Glaubte schon fast das wäre so ein Fabeltier oder sowas wie Nessi! Habe dann aber tatsächlich maches Foto in Angelzeitschriften von diesem Fischi entdeckt! Naja, im Mai soll es wohl klappen. Fahre mit zwei Freunden runter und zwei Wochen später geht es noch mal  mit der Freundin je eine Woche an zwei andere Seen. Weißt Du schon wo Ihr genau seit? Wir sind lt. Hausbeschreibung 10 km südlich von Ekxjö. Dass müßte dann eigentlich die Nordseite vom See sein. Da Du ja nach meiner Rechnung bereits eine Woche vor uns da bist, hoffe ich, dass Du den Teich nicht leer machst und uns die Hotspots verraten kannst! Bierprobe läßt sich übrigens am Besten beim gemeinsamen Grillfest mit Geschichten aus vergangenen Angelzeiten durchführen. Heute wird übrigens bereits der letzte Großeinkauf für Schwenden beim Angelgeschäft Bode in Köln gemacht!!! Ist das aufregend!!!


----------



## Veltins (9. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

#hhallo muhkuh,erstmal danke für den ""link"",ist schon lustig,ein zander ist barschänlicher raubfisch (nur wird er viel grösser und ist hellgrau bis leicht gräulich mit matten streifen wie der barsch nur heller),er wird fast so gross wie der hecht,ist dabei aber nicht so schwer bei gleicher grösse.mein absoluter topköder sind 10-15 cm lange rotaugen oder "helle"brassen am zwillingshaken selbst gebunden,wiel du ärgerst dich sonst noch eine woche später wenn der gekaufte aufgeht oder reisst,und so bist du schuld ,also gibst du dir besondere mühe.wir sind jahre lang zum rhein gefahren und haben von freitagabend bis sonntagabend diesem "Leckerli"nachgestellt,den ersten zander vergisstdu nie,mein glück als anfänger,der erste war bis jetzt auch der beste,meine kumpels sind damals fast geplatzt vor "freude",denn sie wollten mir das zanderangeln ja lernen.danch kam immer nur der spruch ,"mach selber so wie beim ersten mal,wir lachen noch heute drüber,ist 15 jahre her ,so,nun bis bald der sauerländer#hwir sind ca.18 kilometer südlich von eksjö,der ort heisst söraby etwas unterhalb von mellby,der ort steht in keiner karte,also wie bei mir zu hause,5 häuser und alles spitzbuben und wilddiebe na dann prost,das haus soll 20 meter vom wasser weg sein, also den bissanzeiger direkt neben dem schlafzimmerfenster aufgestellt.petri,der sauerländer


----------



## Angbok (18. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo Shadrap,
Deinen Link über die Infos vom Solgen bin Ich gefolgt. Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft die Tiefenkarte vom Solgensee zu finden.
Vielleicht hast Du noch genauere Angaben.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Shadrap (18. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*



Angbok schrieb:


> Hallo Shadrap,
> Deinen Link über die Infos vom Solgen bin Ich gefolgt. Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft die Tiefenkarte vom Solgensee zu finden.
> Vielleicht hast Du noch genauere Angaben.
> Vielen Dank.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, der Link war nicht mehr aktuell. Ich habe ihn gerade korrigiert.


----------



## Veltins (19. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

hallo shadrap,wenn du schon mal am solgensee warst,kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was für eine wassersorte der ""teich""hat,klarwasser oder braune brühe?  |wavey:hoffe auf dein wissen,viele grüsse, der sauerländer


----------



## Shadrap (20. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo Veltins,

geangelt habe ich im Solgen noch nicht. Ich habe ihn mir mal angesehen, als ich in der Nähe war. Das Wasser hat die für viele schwedischen Seen leicht bräunliche Färbung, ist aber keine "Brühe".


----------



## Veltins (20. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

hallo shadrap,danke für deine info,ist dann bestimmt wie die gewässer um den äsnensee und um olofström oder der mörrum, mehr angelgebiete in schweden kennen wir noch nicht,aber unsere kinder sind jetzt aus dem "haus",und nun können wir die seen im urlaub richtig angehen,ohne nörgeln ,da meine frau auch das angelvirus hat,wird es mit "deiner"tiefenkarte schon was werden,danke nochmals und viele grüsse vom sauerländer


----------



## Rotbarsch2311 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo,

waren vor vier Jahren im Sommer am Solgen mit 8 Leuten.
Bzgl. dem Zanderbestand habe ich schon wirklich bessere Seen gesehen. OK größter war um die 75 und haben in zwei Wochen ca. 30 Stk. gefangen. Nur mit fünf Angler nicht die beste Ausbeute. Es kommt natürlich auch auf die aktuelle Wetterlage an. Das Problem bei dem See ist auch das er in mehrer Gebiete unterteilt ist, wo man für jedes einzelnes Gebiet eine Angelkarte kaufen muss (kann natürlich jetzt schon anders sein). Wasserfarbe ist bräunlich. Wenn ihr Köderfische fangen wollt, und diese lebend hältern wollt, niemals mit blossen Hand anfassen. Sonst sterben die sofort, da das Schuppenkleid dort sehr anfällig ist.
Kleiner Tipp wenn Ihr Schleien mögt, legt mal im Schilfgürtel eine Aalschnur aus. Haben diese leider erst in der zweiten Woche rausbekommen, aber immerhin noch 10 Schleien bis 45/50 mitgenommen.
Wo wohnt ihr genau. Wir hatten damals unser Haus über Novasol gebucht, in der Nähe von Skällsnäs, müsste im nördlichen/ westlichen Teil sein. Dort ist ein 6 Person und ein 8 Personen Haus fast direkt neben einander ca. 150m vom See.
Ich will den See jetzt nicht schlecht machen und euren Urlaub versauen,  nur Meiungen und Ansichten sind meistens unterschiedlich.
Dieses Jahr fahren wir erstmalig Ende Juli für zwei Wochen an den Fegen, soll auch ein gutes Zanderwässer sein. Nur leider findet man über diesen See fast nichts im Netz.
Aber erstmal geht es in zwei Wochen nach Langeland zum Dorschpilken.
Solltet ihr noch weitere Fragen haben, einfach eben melden.

Gruß Lasse 

P.s. alles in allem war es aber ein toller Urlaub. Hatten jede Menge Spass.


----------



## Veltins (25. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

hallo rotbarsch oder lasse,mit den schleien ist ein super tip,wir haben bei olofström mal 2 grosse gefangen,schmecken super.wie ist es  mit den aalen und hechten im solgen,ist ja natürlich immer wetter und saison abhängig,wir sind auch keine extrem- angler,jeden tag "früh und abend" ein schönes filet in die pfanne oder auf den grill und 2bis 3 kilo mit nach hause dann ist die anglerwelt für uns o.k.,der "rest"geht wieder zurück ins wasser.lohnt es denn dentrobena würmer mit zu nehmen?     #hgrüsse und danke für eure infos im voraus der sauerländer


----------



## Rotbarsch2311 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo,

auf Aal braucht ihr es dort nicht probieren. Der See ist voll mit Krebsen. Aber bloss nicht auf den Gedanken kommen diese zu fangen. Da diese nur mit besonderen Fangerlaubnissen gefangen werden dürfen, die nur an Einheimische Schweden ausgegeben werden. Bzgl Hecht. Ja die gibt es auch im Solgen nur gößter war um die 65. Wenn man überlegt das ich bei meinen ersten Schwedenurlaub vor 6 Jahren gleich einen Hecht von 107,5 gefangen habe, schon fast eine Mikimaus.
Versuche jetzt aber meinen meinen Meter Zander zu fangen.
Die größten Chancen habe ich aber wohl bei uns in der Unteweser.
Noch ein Tipp im Hochsommer. Nehmt euch eine langes Seil mit. Am Ufer dann einen grossen Stein suchen und per Fischfinder eine Kante suchen. Dort dann entweder in den frühen Morgenstunden oder am Abend aber ca. 19:00 mit Köfi ansitzen. Wir haben aber meistens mit Wobbis gefischt.
Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, einfach fragen.

Gruß Lasse

P.s. Wäre schön wenn es einen kurze Bericht oder PN von euch gibt wie es gelaufen ist. Normaletauwürmer reichen normalerweise für die Schleien aus. Ihr könnt aber auch andere Würmer mitnehmen. Du weisst ja probieren geht über studieren. Wann fahrt ihr den genau?


----------



## Veltins (27. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

hallo lasse,wir fahren die letzten beiden mai wochen un die erste juniwoche,und sind etwas unterhalb von mellby,also gegenüber wo ihr gewesen seit,wir geben dann genaue info.aber wenn du in der nähe der weser wohnst,hast du doch ein super revier vor der "haustür",zum "zeitvertreib",bis zum schwedenurlaub.   vielen dank nochmal für die tip`s.viele grüsse vom sauerländer #h


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo Veltins,

nur noch 19 Arbeitstage und den Rest von heute.....!!!!
Witzig das Du auch schon in Olofström warst. Da bin ich auch fast jedes Jahr für ein bis zwei Wochen. Werde zwei Wochen nach dem Solgen-See-Urlaub für eine Woche an den Sinnern und im direkten Anschluss wieder eine Woche nach Olofström fahren. Habe übrigens leider vom Reiseveranstalter erfahren, dass man für den Solgen wohl ggf. verschiedene Angelkarten benötigt, da der See wohl unterteilt ist. Hmmm, stelle ich mir eigentlich etwas blöd vor, aber wir werden bestimmt trotzdem einige schöne Kandidaten verhaften!

Vorurlaubliche Grüße


----------



## troutbumdiaries (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hi ihr Zanderjäger!

Ich war letztes Jahr am Solgen. Letzte Mai Woche bis Anfang Juni.


Ich kann nur sagen dass ich vorher noch nie einen Zander gefangen habe und mein Wunsch endlich einen Stachelritter zu fangen mehr als erfüllt wurde!

Wir waren zu 4ert und haben alle noch nie einen Zander gefangen. Jeder bekam seine Fische. Quer durch die Bank fingen wir Hecht Zander und Barsch. Unser netter Nachbar hat uns sogar einen Zander geräuchert ;-)

Diese jahr fahr ich auch wieder rauf. Von 29.Mai bis 5.Juni, gleiche Hütte, gleiche Leute! Freu mich schon voll drauf!


Was ich euch an Zandertipps geben kann:

1. Nutzt die Morgenstunden und die Abendstunden so gut es geht. Oben wirds eh halbwegs spät finster.  Wenn ihr scleppt dann nehmt eher kleinere wobbler die bis 2 Meter tauchen. Die können ruhig mal am Grund scheuern.
Empfehlung: Bomber Long A ind Hecht Design und Firetiger.

2. Wenn die Sonne strahlt und der See halbwegs ruhig ist dann geht mit Zander untertags relativ wenig bzw nur die kleinen (30-40cm). 

3. Wenn in den Flachen Zonen nix geht dann im Freiwasser mit Wobblern die tiefer gehen, jedoch trotzdem nicht größer sein sollen als 10cm. teilweise haben wir mit kleinen Wobblern um die 6cm genauso erfolg gehabt (farben: gold und silber schimmernd. blau schimmernd mit roten augen)
Mein größster Schleppzander war 56cm lang am Vormittag.

4. Die dicken Zander fängt man ausschließlich (!) mit Köderfisch ab Abend (19 Uhr passt gut wie schon beschrieben). Fischt lange in die Nacht hinein, kurz schlafen fahren und dann bei Sonnenaufgang sofort wieder raus. Am besten in die Nähe einer Kante fahren und dann einmal den Köfi auf Grund an die Kante legen und einmal den Köfi mit Pose ins Mittelwasser (eher höher als zu tief - die Zander kommen am Abend aus ihren Unterständen und beginnen im Seichten zu jagen. In der Früh ziehen sie sich wieder zurück)

5. Aufpassen auf Untiefen im Solgen sonst macht ihr Motor und Boot kaputt. Auf den Seekarten stehen so Untiefen drauf. das sind diese Punkte mit dem 2er. Da is meistens ein Stein knapp unter der Oberfläche!

Sonst kann ich euch (und mir) nur Glück mit dem Wetter wünschen. Letztes Jahr hatten wir 2 Traum tage und der Rest der Woche war fatal. Wind dass man nicht fischen fahren kann (zu gefährlich) und einmal sogar Hagel!

Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche fragen habt, dann nur zu!

LG


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hej Leute ! Vor einigen Jahren waren wir auch mal für drei Wochen am Solgen . Was ich unbedingt empfehlen kann , mal die Solgenau hochzufahren . Natürlich mit Spinnrute ! Das ist ein wunderschönes Flüsschen , welches nach Värne führt . Und was mein Vorschreiber schon erwähnte , es gibt dort reichlich fiese Steine !  Fahr nur noch mit Res.-Propeller los . Wünsche allen Petri Heil und schöne Urlaubstage  #h   Wobblerfan


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hej, hej Troutbumdiaries!

Was für super Infos!!!! Vielen Dank dafür!
Sofern wir uns auf dem See über den Weg "fahren", werde ich mich dafür erkenntlich zeigen!!! Hoffe auch, dass das Wetter sich langsam bessert, aber da es schon so lange mies war, bin ich eigentlich guter Dinge. Habt Ihr eigentlich auch versucht mit Gummifisch zu angeln?


----------



## Veltins (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

hallo muh kuh,solgen erstmal ade,habe meine frau gestern ins krankenhaus bringen müssen,der rücken,alles ********,aber "der see" geht mir nicht mehr aus dem kopf,viele dicke bisse bis die rolle qualmt,der sauerländer     p.s.würde mich über einen kurzen fangbericht freuen,die tips der solgenangler scheinen sehr viel zeit beim probieren zu sparen.bin erstmal am "boden" ,tschüss


----------



## troutbumdiaries (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo!

Mit Gummi haben wir fast nicht gefischt. Kopytos sollen super gehen, jedoch haben wir die Zeit die zum Fischen taugte mit schleppen und Köderfisch-fischen ausgenutzt...

Es ist relativ schwierig ohne Infos am Solgen zu bestehen, bei der Größe des Sees eh klar. Es kann jedem passieren dort Schneider zu bleiben!


Ein Tipp von mir ist vielleicht noch folgender: Vergesst die ganze Zeitschriften Mafia mit Ihren Kusntköder-Lobbys!

Der gute alte Köderfisch und ein geschleppter Wobbler bringen den Erfolg.

Da der See nicht klein ist empfiehlt es sich ein Echolot zu haben und die Kanten entlang zu schleppen, wenn ihr dann Fisch gefunden habt dann loht sich der Versuch mit dem Köfi!

Generell sollte die erste Zeit zum Fisch suchen (=Schleppen mit Echolot) verwendet werden und die restliche Zeit mit gezieltem Abfischen der gefundenen Stellen!

Ob dann mit Gummifisch was geht will ich nicht ausschließen, ich hab nur kurz probiert (wobei es auch an meiner Angelweise gelegen haben könnte) und dann wieder den Köfi oder das Schleppen bevorzugt!

LG


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo Veltins,

das sind ja schlechte Neuigkeiten. Ihr wolltet aber doch 3 Wochen fahren. Hoffst Du nicht, dass es dann vielleicht doch noch etwas später klappt? Wäre ja wirklich echt schade. Fangberichte werde ich natürlich abliefern. Drücke Euch die Daumen, dass Ihr noch mit Glück an den Solgen kommt.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Hallo Trout......!
Wir angeln auch am liebsten mit geschleppten Wobblern. Werden aber natürlich auch die Köfi-Methode zum Abend probieren. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am See. Bis dahin schon mal vielen Dank für Deine prima Anregungen!


----------



## Veltins (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

hallo muhkuh                  meine frau kommt am montag schon unters messer,haben erstmal alles abgesagt,so bekommen wir wenigstens unser geld von der versicherung wieder,wir wünschen euch einen super tollen urlaub,viele dicke dinger und super angelwetter,hoffe wir hören noch mal was von euch#hder sauerländer


----------



## Forellenteichsitz (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

http://img180.*ih.us/i/meineschleien.jpg/
http://img571.*ih.us/i/1000218.jpg/
http://img717.*ih.us/f/1000275z.jpg/
http://img534.*ih.us/f/1000143t.jpg/
http://img717.*ih.us/i/1002694n.jpg/
http://img248.*ih.us/i/1002820b.jpg/

Nach 8 Jahren Solgen habe ich es endlich geschafft auch einmal Mittsommer zu erleben.
Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen der es noch nicht hatte.
Die Nacht ist ca. 2 Stunden und es wird nicht wirklich dunkel.
Nicht nur Räuber sind in dem See, auch Schöne Schleien.
Den Weissfisch habe ich wirklich mit einem Wobbler gefangen !?!
Wusste gar nicht das das auch Räuber sein können.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich "reif für die Insel" auf dem Solgen 14 Tage.

Schöne Grüße an alle die ich getroffen habe und noch treffen werde

PETRI HEIL


----------



## fishwert (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*



Forellenteichsitz schrieb:


> .....
> .....
> Den Weissfisch habe ich wirklich mit einem Wobbler gefangen !?!
> Wusste gar nicht das das auch Räuber sein können.
> ...



Weissfisch????
Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, der sieht eindeutig nach Barsch aus!!! #t


----------



## Shadrap (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*



fishwert schrieb:


> Weissfisch????
> Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, der sieht eindeutig nach Barsch aus!!! #t


 
Donnerschlag, und was für einer!!!

Wie groß war denn der @Forellenteichsitz?


----------



## Forellenteichsitz (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Rotauge war 35 cm
Barsch war 38 cm ( war meine Frau richtig Stolz drauf )
Hecht mit einer 5 Meter Rute vom Wehr aus in Verne war 105 cm und grade mal 7  kg.


----------



## Forellenteichsitz (10. August 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Habe da 2 Häuser ohne Makler !
___________________________________________________________
Haus bei Ravelsryd

Gemütliche und moderne Gansjahreshütte, 60 m², ideal für 4+2 Personen.
Sie befindet sich in Ravelsryd (Nässjö) in schöner und grüner Umgebung, 
entfernt von Verkehr und Lärm. Nur 250m vom See Nömmen entfernt mit 
Strand und Bootssteg. Viel Erfolg beim Fischen mit dem Ruderboot, was 
im Wochenpreis mit inbegriffen ist. Der See ist bekannt für viele 
Flussbarsche, Zander  und Hechte . Fanglizenzen werden von den 
lokalen Landwirten verkauft.
Das Haus hat eine neu installierte Klimaanlage. 
Es gibt zwei Schlafzimmer, eins mit Doppelbett und das andere mit Doppelstockbett. 
Gemütliches Wohnzimmer mit Kamin, Esstisch, Satellitenfernsehen (Hotbird). 
und eine Schlafcouch (mit Schlaf Möglichkeiten für 2 weitere Personen).

Neues Badezimmer mit Dusche und Waschmaschine. 
Gut ausgestattete Küche Backofen mit Cerranfeld , 
Mikrowelle, Spülmaschine, Kühlschrank/Gefrierschrank, 
Kaffeemaschine, Wasserkocher sowie vollständige Essgeschirr.
Außen gibt es eine Terrasse mit Grill Möglichkeiten und Gartenmöbel

Rauchen und Haustiere sind nicht erlaubt im Haus.

Vier Städte sind innerhalb von 20 - 30 km Entfernung: Nässjö, Sävsjö, 
Eksjö und Vetlanda. Dort finden Sie Geschäfte, guten Restaurants, 
Bäckereien, etc. Sehen Sie bitte diese Links für weitere Informationen.
www.upplevelseriket.se ,www.visiteksjo.se, www.nassjo.se/naessjoe/foer_turister
Preis je Woche :  550 Euro : Hauptsaison : Juni, Juli, August
                        450 Euro : Nebensaison: September-Mai  . 
Strom ist nicht im Preis enthalten, es kostet: 0.15 Euro/kwh
Extras
Es ist möglich zu mieten :   
Kanu				70 € / Woche
Aussenbordmotor 4 PS		70 € / Woche
Bettwäsche			10 €/ Set
Reinigung nach Abreise    	70 €  oder selber reinigen

Kaution 100 € bei der Ankunft. Wenn nach der Inspektion alles in Ordnung ist, 
bekommen sie ihr Geld bei der Abreise zurück.
200 € Kaution wenn sie einen Aussenbordmotor mieten. 
Rückerstattung bei Abreise wenn alles in Ordnung ist.
Anreise : 	Sonnabends  16:00  		Abreise :	Sonnabends  10:00 
__________________________________________________________

Haus in Värne bei Eksjö

Bezauberndes Sommerhaus am Fluss  Solgenån. 100 m² Wohnfläche, ideal  
für 4+2 Personen.  In schöner und grüner Lage mit schmalen Landstraßen 
für Fahrradtouren und Waldspaziergänge. Der Fluss hat Verbindung zum Solgensee, 
den man mit dem Boot vom Steg im Garten erreichen kann. Ein Ruderboot ist im 
Wochenpreis mit enthalten so das sie auf dem 22 km² großen See Bootstouren machen 
können und zum Angeln von (Zander, Barsche, Hechte, Schleien und Weißfisch). 
Angelerlaubnis gibt es in der Nähe.

Das Haus hat 2 Etagen. Im Erdgeschoss befinden sich:

1. Das Badezimmer mit Dusche und Waschmaschine
2. Ein Schlafzimmer mit Schlafsofa ( 140 cm ) und  Kachelofen
3. Die Küche ist ausgestattet mit Geschirrspülmaschine, Elektroherd, 
   Mikrowelle, Kühlschrank, Gefriertruhe, Kaffeemaschine,  Warmwasserboiler,  
   komplettem Geschirr und ein Esstisch.
4. Wohnzimmer mit Esstisch, offener Kamin und Stereoanlage.

Darüber befinden sich:
1. Kleiner Fernsehraum mit Schlafsofa ( 120 cm )
2. Schlafzimmer mit 120 cm Bett.
3. Schlafzimmer mit Doppelbett 160 cm.

Außen befinden sich die Terrasse mit Möglichkeit zum Grillen plus 
Gartenmöbel und ein großer Garten mit einer Fläche von 4700 m²

Rauchen oder Haustiere sind im Haus nicht erlaubt.

Es befinden sich 2 Kleinstädte innerhalb von 20 km. 
Dort befinden sich Geschäfte, Restaurants,  Bäckereien, und mehr.  
Mehr Informationen gibt es unter dieser  Adresse.

http://www.vetlanda.se/engelskasidor/home/ www.visiteksjo.se

Wochenpreis:			550 €

Extra
Sie können des weiteren Mieten: 
Kanu				70 € / Woche 
4 PS Außenbordmotor		70 € / Woche
Bettwäsche			10 € / Woche
Reinigung nach der Abreise	70 €  oder selber reinigen

Bei Ankunft sind 100 € zu hinterlegen, die nach der Überprüfung 
vor Abreise rückerstattet werden wenn alles in Ordnung ist.	
Wenn sie einen Außenbordmotor mieten, sind 200€ zu hinterlegen, 
die rückerstattet werden wenn alles in  Ordnung ist.

Anreise: 	Sonnabends:	 16:00			Abreise:	           Sonnabends:	 10:00


----------



## Forellenteichsitz (15. August 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Bilder zum Haus in Värne bei Eksjö


----------



## Forellenteichsitz (15. August 2010)

*AW: Solgen see*

Bilder zum Haus bei Ravelsryd


----------

